# ENP July 14



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good day in the ENP yesterday fishing in the FFT Series Tournament to raise money for the Park. Lots of juvenile, resident tarpon around--2 in the air and one lost at boat side early in the morning. Several snook, reds and trout, including this nice big girl that my friend Travis brought to the boat that turned out to be the tournament's biggest. New Penny jerk shad seemed to be the best bait for the day, though we caught several on small paddle tails too.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Hats off to Luke Krenik for putting on a great event!


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

Agreed, we'll be back next year


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, me too for sure!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job my man!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Fun tournament. I like it a lot.


----------

